# Noel Bragg!



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

So tonight was our first night of OB class, our main focus is to work on socialization with other dogs. At first she started her barking with the hackles, after the first 15 mins she did great! She started playing with the other dogs. Im sooooo happy







the trainer said that she feels that Noel did really, really well and that shes confident that consistency she will be just fine!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome!! Glad to hear she did so well!







to more success in the future!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent! Sound like she has a lot of potential! 

She did very well for a first class, good girl Noel!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I just had to add this because I'm super excited,







this evening was Noel's second OB class and she did GREAT! I also worked with her this week with other dogs and she did great, no growling, no hackles. At the class all she wanted to do was play with the other dogs, no growling and no hackles!!! I knew we could over come this and we did with great success!!







We are working on socialization, socialization, socialization.


----------

